# Building with 22 gauge kanthal a1



## Morne Delport (4/9/16)

Hi guys. I've been building with 26 gauge and I thaught I'd try 22 gauge. Any tips on building with 22 gauge? And are there any safety precautions I will need to know.


----------



## zadiac (5/9/16)

Yes, you are looking at VERY low ohms if you're building dual coil. Be very careful. What batteries are you planning to use this with?


----------



## shaunnadan (5/9/16)

22g wire is thick and has much less resistance resulting in lower builds.

you will need more power for the longer ramp up time

22g is not too thick that you can't wrap it by hand, but for picture perfect coils then consider getting a coiler.


----------



## Viper_SA (5/9/16)

I used to build dual coils with 22 awg. 6 wraps each at 3mm ID. I I remember correctly it came out at around 0.2ohms.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Morne Delport (5/9/16)

zadiac said:


> Yes, you are looking at VERY low ohms if you're building dual coil. Be very careful. What batteries are you planning to use this with?


Im working with AWT 18650 40A 3.7V 2600MAH. I'm using a Smok H-priv regulated mod.


----------



## Andre (5/9/16)

Morne Delport said:


> Im working with AWT 18650 40A 3.7V 2600MAH. I'm using a Smok H-priv regulated mod.


As tested Continuous Discharge Rating of that battery is 20A - https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/f...safe-battery-to-vape-with.7447/#comment-13219


----------



## zadiac (5/9/16)

Morne Delport said:


> Im working with AWT 18650 40A 3.7V 2600MAH. I'm using a Smok H-priv regulated mod.



As @Andre said, that battery is 20A at the most (tested) and at 0.2ohms you're already at 18.5 amps. Be careful not to go lower. Rather use 22 gauge, but you'll have to pump the watts up a lot to get a decent ramp up time.


----------



## Morne Delport (5/9/16)

zadiac said:


> As @Andre said, that battery is 20A at the most (tested) and at 0.2ohms you're already at 18.5 amps. Be careful not to go lower. Rather use 22 gauge, but you'll have to pump the watts up a lot to get a decent ramp up time.


I see. My problem is my build decks post are really wide apart and my tank needs quite a bit of cotton to prevent leaking, therefor I need to build 3mm diameter coils to fit through enough cotton. but to get a decent resistance like .4 or .5 ohm, building with 26 gauge 3mm diameter, its more or less about 5 or 6 wraps. and it's difficult to install such a narrow coil into my wide build deck of my ijoy tornado.


----------



## zadiac (5/9/16)

Do spaced coils. Flavor is anyway better in my opinion, but hey, that's just me. I build like that on my tornado all the time and I only do spaced coils.


----------



## Morne Delport (5/9/16)

zadiac said:


> Do spaced coils. Flavor is anyway better in my opinion, but hey, that's just me. I build like that on my tornado all the time and I only do spaced coils.


awesome I will give it a go. Does it work well with 26 gauge?


----------



## zadiac (5/9/16)

Morne Delport said:


> awesome I will give it a go. Does it work well with 26 gauge?



I should. I'm used to 24 gauge, but if you're just careful, it should work fine with 26 gauge.


----------

